# The worlds first CO 2 meter



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/4612189/oco-the-worlds-first-co2-meter-for-aquariums
:canada::canada::canada:


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I was going to post this but was waiting for approval from mods so it wouldn't get flagged as spam or advertising 

Glad the word's out though!

It's basically a hobby-grade spectrophotometer.

Lot of neat potential for this little gadget.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Skizhx, sorry I kept you waiting and Charlie scooped you! Seriously, having an objective way to measure CO2 levels would take the guesswork out of this area of the hobby, much as the PAR meter has done for lighting.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Apr 25, 2014)

Inventor of the Drop Checker - " Damn Canadians! "

July 1st!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I seen this posted on another forum. I cant wait to see this in action. Hopefully it becomes production soon! 

I just cant believe it took this long haha


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd love to know what sensor component he's using. The ones I've looked up seen have an error range of at least +/- 30ppm. Considering that our target is the same number, that means a reading of 30 could mean it's actually 0ppm or 60ppm. The sensor components that are mass produced are designed to measure atmospheric and industrial levels. 1000-10000ppm. A 30-100ppm at those levels doesn't make a huge diffrence.

Even if his sensor proves to be accurate, his design still needs work. He would have been better with an in-line hose option than a hang on. He should have at least made the control unit separate from the probe. No one wants that ugly box and those huge plugs up by the water.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

I asked him about accuracy. He said he was getting readings within 5% agreement of reliable devices he tested against.

He's pretty fast to respond to any inquiries.

I don't care much on the design. It'll be going on my sump or underneath a canopy. However I agree.


----------



## AquaFlora (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks to Charlie 1 for posting my project here on APC! I just wanted to add a point about the OCO that's come up a few times. 

The number one issue that's been raised so far has been about the way the OCO physically sits on top of the aquarium (this, or something similar, is necessary to keep the cost in check). Having said that, because this design doesn't work for many folks, I've designed an update to the design of the OCO Controller (but not the monitor model). The Controller model will now have an option for people to choose either the original design (as seen in the video), or have a remote probe. The body of the Controller will be attached by 6 foot cable. The probe itself is will be pH probe sized, and as soon as I have drawings from the engineer I will post those on the kickstarter page.

If anyone has any other questions, please feel free to email to pm me.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

AquaFlora said:


> Thanks to Charlie 1 for posting my project here on APC! I just wanted to add a point about the OCO that's come up a few times.
> 
> The number one issue that's been raised so far has been about the way the OCO physically sits on top of the aquarium (this, or something similar, is necessary to keep the cost in check). Having said that, because this design doesn't work for many folks, I've designed an update to the design of the OCO Controller (but not the monitor model). The Controller model will now have an option for people to choose either the original design (as seen in the video), or have a remote probe. The body of the Controller will be attached by 6 foot cable. The probe itself is will be pH probe sized, and as soon as I have drawings from the engineer I will post those on the kickstarter page.
> 
> If anyone has any other questions, please feel free to email to pm me.


heyyy... i donated. but im wondering, if i decide to donate more later would that help me get a c02 meter? since theres 20days to go....

btw AWESOME project tim


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

With the remote probe added I found it worth to fund enough to receive a controller. Really curious how this will turn out. Funding goal is reached (congrats Tim!) So I hope to receive it soon! And I'll make a review and post it on APC


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Tugg said:


> I'd love to know what sensor component he's using. The ones I've looked up seen have an error range of at least +/- 30ppm. Considering that our target is the same number, that means a reading of 30 could mean it's actually 0ppm or 60ppm. The sensor components that are mass produced are designed to measure atmospheric and industrial levels. 1000-10000ppm. A 30-100ppm at those levels doesn't make a huge diffrence.
> 
> Even if his sensor proves to be accurate, his design still needs work. He would have been better with an in-line hose option than a hang on. He should have at least made the control unit separate from the probe. No one wants that ugly box and those huge plugs up by the water.


This is exactly what I was thinking. I just sent the designer a message asking the same thing. If he replies I'll let you know.

They do make more accurate CO2 meters used in labs for tissue culture incubators.

Also, I'd like to know how he measured the accuracy of his meter.

If his equipment checks out, perhaps I'll get one.


----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

This is pretty cool! I wonder what the price will be, I know Tom Barr is also developing a hobby grade co2 meter. I am excited about these types of developments in the hobby, things are really moving forward. Hopefully a later design won't have to sit directly on top of the aquarium, my lights sit on top of the aquarium and this wouldn't fit =(


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The CO2 controller is funded and I can't wait to receive mine. Wonder what they will cost too. A Dutch friend asked about the accuracy and Tim told it was 1 ppm and tested vs an oxyguard CO2 meter.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Has any of you received your meters? Updates! I'm eager for updates!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

No, he plans to ship them out first week of September...


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

TankAaron said:


> Has any of you received your meters? Updates! I'm eager for updates!


I think no one will ever receive there meters. As stated earlier they were supposed to ship out in september. Off course, as with any new product he ran into some difficulties and postponed the deadline several times. No problem, I didn't expect anything else.

Last update is from 30 dec and since then he doesn't reply to any emails or comments. People are already saying they want there money back, I just want my CO2 meter, but I guess I can stop thinking about both:sad: First and last project I backed, cost me $229 dollar...


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

When he first posted this it just seemed to me that if it could be made at a reasonable cost it would have been done already.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

jrIL said:


> When he first posted this it just seemed to me that if it could be made at a reasonable cost it would have been done already.


Why not? I think most meters are quite expensive because they need to be spot on. There are cheaper meters but they measure in an atmospheric range, or aren't water proof. I figured, maybe he combined the two and found a way to make it work. Especially because he already had produced 4 prototypes (at least, that is what I thought, I doubt that now as well).


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I was in the marine reef hobby, I was using an atmospheric CO2 meter in my fish room to determine the effects of atmospheric CO2 on pH. 
So when I read how Tim's new meter is calibrated, he is implying that atmospheric CO2 is 390 ppm and the calibration is based on that. So how does this work if the CO2 concentration is much less. Maybe up in Canada it is 390 ppm but the last time I checked ambient CO2, it was 340 ppm in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, back in 1995. I do not think it increased 50 ppm in 20 years.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not 100% sure, but it is beginning to look like a dine and dash on Tim's part. Based on the comment section on kickstarter he has not replied to the backers in quite some time and is apparently not returning emails, nobody has received their units yet either. 

A real shame.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes indeed, but it seems like he did ran out quite late, 
Makes me wonder whether it just failed, something happened to him, or he build up the scam quite long. So much effort and risk for not so much money...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure either. A pity though, I was really looking forwards to a functional CO2 meter. Ahh well.


----------

